# 'Well then, who is it?'



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*Billy Graham was returning to Charlotte after a speaking engagement and when his plane arrived, there was a limousine there to transport him to his home. As he prepared to get into the limo, he stopped and spoke to the driver. *
* 
'You know,' he said, 'I am 87 years old and I have never driven a limousine. Would you mind if I drove it for a while?' 

The driver said, 'No problem. Have at it.' 

Billy gets into the driver's seat and they head off down the highway. A short distance away sat a rookie State Trooper operating his first speed trap. 

The long black limo went by him doing 70 in a 55 mph zone. 

The trooper pulled out and easily caught the limo and he got out of his patrol car to begin the procedure. The young trooper walked up to the driver's door and when the glass was rolled down, he was surprised to see who was driving. 

He immediately excused himself and went back to his car and called his supervisor. 

He told the supervisor, 'I know we are supposed to enforce the law..... but I also know that important people are given certain courtesies. I need to know what I should do because  I have stopped a very important person.' 

The supervisor asked, 'Is it the governor?' 

The young trooper said, 'No, he's more important than that.' 

The supervisor said, 'Oh, so it's the president.' 

The young trooper said, 'No, he's even more important than that.' 

The supervisor finally asked, 'Well then, who is it?' *

*The young trooper said, 'I think it's Jesus, because he's got Billy Graham for a chauffeur!' *


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Good one 220.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Billy Graham, who?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mattuk said:


> Billy Graham, who?


very well known religious figure in US


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Good one 220!


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

oh that is to funny


----------

